# DPMS Arms ?



## Grinch (Jan 3, 2016)

Hey everyone, I came across a decent deal today at a local gun store, it's a DPMS AR-15, and the guy is having a sale on them since they've been so popular, I have a Stag Arms which I've had absolutely ZERO problems with, but I figured at that price there's no reason I couldn't have multiple AR's. Does anyone have any experience with DPMS ? Good, bad and ugly experience is appreciated.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

DPMS AKA Panther Arms makes some darn good AR's for the money. If you are looking at the basic Oracle and the price is right hard to beat.
You will have to issue with the DPMS. Last week on sale they sold here for $559 out the door tax,back round check every thing.
I picked up another one myself.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Nothing wrong with a DPMS at all.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Grinch said:


> Hey everyone, I came across a decent deal today at a local gun store, it's a DPMS AR-15, and the guy is having a sale on them since they've been so popular, I have a Stag Arms which I've had absolutely ZERO problems with, but I figured at that price there's no reason I couldn't have multiple AR's. Does anyone have any experience with DPMS ? Good, bad and ugly experience is appreciated.


What's the price?


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Doesn't Provide Military Spec


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

This is what you should find with a DPMS Oracle.
Lower is well made and good finish standard trigger that pulls nice and rests well. The hand grip is your basic Colt type. The stock is a six position adjustable, not a real high end one but well made and works as it should.
Upper will have a 1 in 9 twist that is fine for most shooters and the barrel is good. BCG is well made and staked as it should be. The front hand guards are the basic Colt type carbine length.
It comes with no sights . And one 30 Magazine .
Fit between upper and lowers is great. Also I have had no issue swapping uppers and lowers with other Ar's I own.


----------



## GrumpyBiker (Nov 25, 2015)

I like them for what they originally went into business for.
Weapon parts!
I built this 300blk pistol with a few DPMS parts.
Zero issues, but I prefer to built ARs myself.
You're able to spend money where it counts.

Sorry I can only speak to their parts not their complete rifles.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have a DPMS as well and no issues. I have made upgrades to the basic model I originally purchased and I love it. I wouldn't hesitate to buy another. I don't think you an go wrong if you have a good price on it. Snatch it.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

they work, I have shot many it is the brand I would choose for an AR 
the oracle series has come down in price but I would not buy any mil type rifle that does not come with sights -I like my stuff ready to rock straight out of the box.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Kind of like mine when things go bump in the night.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Plenty of Cops trusting their lives to them every night.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

M118LR said:


> Kind of like mine when things go bump in the night.


when things go bump in the night? crap dude you always grab a 12 gauge when you don't know what your walking into at nigh it is going to be close range anyway so why would I want a scoped hi vel 22 in my hands?


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

That Night Vision Scope gives you a little better clue of what your wading into. JMHO.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

and don't give me any crap about night vision scopes either I got a torrie pines thermal mounted on by double barrel kind of works like this




T10? | Torrey Pines Logic, Inc.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Don't ask I won't tell. Got the M9 mounted on my Blackwater 590A1 just in case I run out of battery power.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I have a Dog, a rather strong one . I get up get dressed check my weapon have a drink of water and walk in to see who the Dog is eating. If they are still alive I shoot them. Sucks getting eaten alive


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Are you sure that's what she said? Smitty901.


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

I have 2, my only complaint is nether will run steel. beyond that I am happy with both and just by brass.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

i have no idea what an m9 is and why you would mount it on a fancy named Mossberg 590 
and I doubt you do either.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

A M9 won't fit on the Oracle, without a special A-Daptor Kit

http://www.amazon.com/Ontario-490-Bayonet-System-Green/dp/B000Q9F7LM


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

AquaHull said:


> Doesn't Provide Military Spec


It doesn't have to be Mil Spec to be a decent gun. Most of us aren't going to be taking our Ar-15's to Iraq or Afghanistan tomorrow and even if you had too I suspect a DPMS would serve well.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> It doesn't have to be Mil Spec to be a decent gun. Most of us aren't going to be taking our Ar-15's to Iraq or Afghanistan tomorrow and even if you had too I suspect a DPMS would serve well.


I sold mine, so I sort of know what I'm talking about.

I also know what mil spec is. Don't be fooled by the term.
This is Mil Spec FCG
http://www.ftfindustries.com/category/M16FA.html


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

NFA paperwork required,


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Milspec is not a quality standard in the first place it is just what they set for the bidding. The DPMS ones I own shoot any round we put in them and function just fine. They are not the same AR's the Huldra's are .
If you have an Ar that will not function with some Steel case ammo like wolf. You may need a different buffer spring. Older Wolf Ammo was a little light. They named the spring the Wolf spring.
Yes there is a difference in a $550 Ar and a $1000 one in most cases.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Dunhams has the Oracle for $529.99 this weekend before NERD tax,at least in The Mitten State


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> Dunhams has the Oracle for $529.99 this weekend before NERD tax,at least in The Mitten State


 For someone that wants a good, not great AR on a budget. That is not a bad option. I have to many of them now. I will now duck for cover after saying this. Colt 6920 sells now for around $900 to $1000. In many ways it is not twice as good as the DMPS. I own a few of both. Looking for a nice 308 or 300 win mag bolt action that is both affordable but effective as a gift for someone.
But today sun is up not to cold , second son is in town we are going out back a waste some brass. I do need to explain to him what retired means. He thinks I am going to help him review a stack of NCOER's.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

So not to start a new thread I will post it here. Taking one of the new DMPS AR's out back today. Will likely just mount a simple Red dot reflex sight on it. Quick 25 meter Zero then some rounds at 100 yards. Any request . I will shoot both steel case and brass. Not trying to prove this thing is a track driving sniper rifle. Just to show it works and it will kill if needed to.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I got 1.5 MOA at 100 yards with my early handloads. I had a 3-9 Simmons Deerfield 80's era scope on Millet tall AR rings that were windage adustable.
Millett - Angle-Loc? Steel Rings
Millett Angle-Loc Weaver Style Smooth 1 inch Rings SALE


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

So what's the price ? ,, and what would be a good deal on one ? I am looking into one my self .


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Targetshooter said:


> So what's the price ? ,, and what would be a good deal on one ? I am looking into one my self .


PSA 16" CHF Mid-length 5.56 NATO 1:7 Upper - Without BCG or Charging Handle - 26409

#1) PSA 16" CHF Mid-length Rifle Kit - 8978

#2) PSA AR-15 16'' Mid-Length Light Profile Chrome Lined Premium Rifle Kit - 27707

#3) PSA 16" Midlength 5.56 NATO 1:7 A2 Melonite Freedom Rifle Kit - 507279

PSA Blemished Safe/Fire Lower - 29659


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Targetshooter said:


> So what's the price ? ,, and what would be a good deal on one ? I am looking into one my self .


PSA 16" CHF Mid-length 5.56 NATO 1:7 Upper - Without BCG or Charging Handle - 26409

#1) PSA 16" CHF Mid-length Rifle Kit - 8978

#2) PSA AR-15 16'' Mid-Length Light Profile Chrome Lined Premium Rifle Kit - 27707

#3) PSA 16" Midlength 5.56 NATO 1:7 A2 Melonite Freedom Rifle Kit - 507279

PSA Blemished Safe/Fire Lower - 29659


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Just over 500 rounds with the DPMS.
1. Fail to fully eject caused by the brass catcher bag
2. Two bolt failed to lock back, turned out to be the Mag.
3. One mag was dropped in the mud so we said why not put it in weapon fired fine.
4. Ammo was 5.56 62 Gr foreign made,5.56 55gr Federal and some steel case all worked as it should.
This was as I said just do it on the low coast to go with the low cost of the weapon. I stuck a Sightmark Tactical sight on it they sell from $29 on sale to list of $79. Did a quick Army 25 meter (82 feet) zero . With this type sight 3 rounds in a circle size of a quarter good to go.
100 yards half man size targets. all rounds standing hit center mass most spreads were with in 2 inches, except the normal stay that went about 5 inches. Any hit would have been effective.
As for milspec mention before the rear stock and buffer tube are commercial not milspec , This is a size difference not a quality issue.
Commercial buffer tube is slightly larger in diameter .
This weapon with the reflex Low cost Sightmark will hit what needs hitting with out taking food off the table costs. Is it as good as my Huldra's ? No but that don't make it bad either. It is about Half the cost.
Clean up , dinner then the hands guns are going out for while.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

It was 50 across the Lake, but I had Usher duty today.

It seems the regulars suspects were out having fum like you, so I was volunteered in their stead.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> It was 50 across the Lake, but I had Usher duty today.
> 
> It seems the regulars suspects were out having fum like you, so I was volunteered in their stead.


 Was not bad out at all. But melting snow, no real frost in a lot of the ground it was a bit muddy. Did find a bunch of the 9mm brass I shot over winter and lost in the snow.
Going to church Sunday this week, house is full right now.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I need to shovel some dirt into the tires berm before the MDNR neighbor whines about Zika skeeters


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Call it a day , went back out for a few rounds using the Tritium sights that were installed on my LC9S. They work well.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The US Mail does deliver early. Arrived today one day ahead of time Adams Arms gas piston upper. It will be attached to a DPMS lower tonight.


----------



## Grinch (Jan 3, 2016)

AquaHull said:


> PSA 16" CHF Mid-length 5.56 NATO 1:7 Upper - Without BCG or Charging Handle - 26409
> 
> #1) PSA 16" CHF Mid-length Rifle Kit - 8978
> 
> ...


Does this provide Mil-Spec ?


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Some exceed,some fall below


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

once I replaced the triggers on both AR's.. I was much happier.


----------



## chocks141 (Nov 21, 2015)

as a dealer I was told that the main difference between the lower end ARs and the mid priced ones was, the lower ones will show wear after 200,000 rounds and the mid range ones show wear after 300,000. A round count 90% of shooters will never see.
But the guy was trying to sell me DPMS ARs.
I have never really seen any more trouble out of any certain brand of AR.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

chocks141 said:


> as a dealer I was told that the main difference between the lower end ARs and the mid priced ones was, the lower ones will show wear after 200,000 rounds and the mid range ones show wear after 300,000. A round count 90% of shooters will never see.
> But the guy was trying to sell me DPMS ARs.
> I have never really seen any more trouble out of any certain brand of AR.


getting deep here


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

AR endurance findings, at a rental range - The Firearm Blog
Here are some "facts" about OUR experience with M4's on the range.
Some of our M4's have well over 200,000 rounds down range. Barrels have been replaced, gas tubes have been replaced, BCG's have been replaced but what sets it apart from the AK47's is that upper and lower receivers continue to function. AK's get to about the 100,000+ round count and rails on the receiver will start to crack. It's an easy fix with tig welding but they crack. We have yet to lose an upper or lower receiver from cracking.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)




----------

